

Unionized Programmers? - kirbman89

Programmers in the US Postal Service have union representation.  This union also represents accountants.  Members have the option to join the union or not join the union.  Either way, the union negotiates wages/benefits for programmers and accountants.<p>I understand the benefit for unions that represent  lower skilled workers and skill tradesmen.  However, it seems absurd there is a union that represents programmers or accountants.<p>We can discuss the problems in the news section if there's interest.<p>But for now does anyone else know of other unions in IT?
======
PeterMcCanney
Back in 2000/2001 I worked for an Irish broadcaster on their online presence.
The company was heavily unionised. Because they weren't sure which union us
techies should be in, the local chapter of the National Union of Journalists
(NUJ) decide that we belonged under them.

Their reasoning was that they had technical print workers part and the
Internet was a form of electric printing. Few of us joined.

And when a inevitable round of lay-offs came the union members got better
severance packages. In a heavily unionised environment it's definitely worth
the membership dues.

If you think it's absurd for a programmers union what do you think of an
employer's union? <http://www.ibec.ie/> has always been called, and behaved
as, the employers union despite dropping union from their name in 1990.

------
queensnake
I had a friend who was a programmer in Italy, where he was part of the
machinists' union or something. In the US there's a Programmer's Guild but
they're probably more of a PAC (Political Action Group) than a union.

------
andrewcooke
when i worked at cerro tololo inter-american observatories (la serena, chile).
there was a union and i was a member. seemed to work fine - they were smart
people, did good work, and the wages were higher than average. nothing absurd
about it.

~~~
kirbman89
what you describe does sound like it worked out well.

my opinion is that there is enough demand for good programmers for the market
to determine good wages/benefits. the usps union in question is working on a
new contract. rumor has it they are agreeing to a whopping 3.5% raise spread
over 5 years. the last annual raise was 1.2%!

there are a large percentage of "obsolete" CoBOL programmers that weren't
transitioned properly to web applications. many of whom perform non-
technical/light-duty tasks. the mostly younger folks carry the majority of the
load. it's mostly a result of incompetent management whom never enforce
accountability.

~~~
foolinator
The IRS has unionized workers. 5 weeks vaca, 3 weeks sick pay, overtime.. It's
a sweet gig and deserves to be - they control the biggest money collection in
the world.

~~~
kirbman89
The benefits are great at the USPS. However, salaries aren't great. It's
difficult to witness much of the waste of deadbeat full-timers and even some
incompetent staffed contractors. Outsourcing to Accenture and IBM are often
just massive give-aways with no-bid contracts. It's a demoralizing environment
along with finicial state of the Postal Service.

Managers have the same benefits. Plus, they get to telecommute 2-3 days a
week! Since that benefit was given a year or so ago many of the managers have
become even more disconnected with their job.

Managers also get bonuses which they deny. The bonuses are called "pay for
performance". That's a joke because the metrics used for the PFP bonuses are
ridiculous and encourage micromanaging which creates resentment towards
supervisors. The entire workforce is demoralized. For most, it's difficult to
leave the benefits.

